
Britain loses 1B pounds through VAT fraud and error by Amazon and eBay - frgtpsswrdlame
http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-britain-tax-amazon-ebay-idUKKBN17L1NL
======
anonymous_iam
I always hate to see "losses" claimed on money not collected. The copyright
lobby plays the same game. There were no "losses", there was money owed that
was not collected.

